

Fe26: Fuse your way to the iron-56 tile - kudu
http://newbrict.github.io/Fe26/?

======
obeone
20Neon = 16Oxygen + 4Helium 24Magnesium = 20Neon + 4Helium 32Sulfur =
28Silicon + 4Helium 36Argon = 32Sulfur + 4Helium \--Looks like it's not
possible to turn Mg into anything?

